# NO HEARTBEAT AT 7-8 WEEKS - IS IT ALL OVER



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I had a scan at what we believe to be eight weeks and no heartbeat could be seen, the clinic said that there is a very slight chance that we may see one on the scan next week but from all the research I have done I think this was would be far beyond any miracle.

Have you ever heard of this happening (I fell pregnant through ICSI) so the dates could not be wrong though they have said that the baby may have implanted late?

Any advice at all would be very very much appreciated.

kind regards


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

There is a slim chance of late implantation, are you having any signs of pregnancy  Think positive if you can..

Jan


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Jan

Thank you so much for your reply, my boobs are huge and very sore (but taking cyclogest so don't know if that is causing that), tired and really fancy cake and chocolate which as an insomniac that doesn't like sweet things - I saw then as positive signs but I have not suffered with any headaches which I do normally do and have only had two bouts of nausea.

Oh have also suffered with lower back pain and my knees have hurt every morning (my knees have never hurt in my life!?!?!?)

I do have a tilted uterus and didn't know if that would hinder seeing the heartbeat.

I do appreciate that I am clinging onto a very slim chance.

Thanks again


----------

